# XP Desktop verknüpfung für scanner und kamera assistenten



## syprix (12. Mai 2008)

*XP Desktop verknüpfung für scanner und kamera assistenten*

Hallo Leute,

ich richte für meinen alten herren grad den pc ein und er hat einen medion scanner.

die software die beigelegt war, war für ihn immer sehr umständlich und ich versuchte es mit ihm dann mal mit dem von xp mitgelieferten assistenten. mit dem kommt er ganz gut klar nur das problem ist er muss immer über   start->einstellungen->drucker und faxgeräte
und dort aut den seitenreiter andere orte und dort dann den scanner starten.

das ist zu kompliziert! wie kann man eine verknüpfung auf dem desktop anlegen über die man den assistenten starten kann?

oder kennt jm. ein gutes programm das einfach zu bedienen ist?

vielen dank für eure hilfen !

gruß syp


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: XP Desktop verknüpfung für scanner und kamera assistenten*



			
				syprix am 12.05.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem kommt er ganz gut klar nur das problem ist er muss immer über   start->einstellungen->drucker und faxgeräte
> und dort aut den seitenreiter andere orte und dort dann den scanner starten.


 geh einfach auf das, was du normalerweise dann per linksklick starten würdest - mach nen rechtsklick, "senden an => desktop", dann hast du da ne verknüpfung.


geht btw. mit jeder datei, egal was es ist.


----------



## syprix (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: XP Desktop verknüpfung für scanner und kamera assistenten*

hi, bei mir gibt es die auswahl senden an nicht.....

nur :

scannen

asisstenten starten

löschen

umbenennen

eigenschaften


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: XP Desktop verknüpfung für scanner und kamera assistenten*



			
				syprix am 12.05.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, bei mir gibt es die auswahl senden an nicht.....
> 
> nur :
> 
> ...



markier mal das symbol, dann STRG+C und STRG+V, also kopieren und einfügen - da müßte dann "Kopie von..." entstehen. Diese Kopie "greifst" du dann mit der maus und ziehst sie auf den desktop - das müßte gehen.


----------

